# Human pup needs some good vibes



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This isn't dog related, but I would sure appreciate any prayers or good vibes for my nephew-in-law. He's the sweetest little three year old boy and tomorrow (April 1st) he's having his third open heart surgery and this one is going to be pretty major. We are all sending him pictures throughout the day tomorrow, here are a couple that Cash and Penny are going to send.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I know those pics would cheer me up. I'll keep little Owen in my prayers. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Put us on the Team!!
Fergy, Pearl and Me... Owen August!! We will keep you in our Hearts & Prayers. May God guide your surgeons hand with his own.
We will pray for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

May Owen come out strong and healthy! Prayers sent your family's way.- Rod

A story I love about "A Dog's Purpose"​
"Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.


The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on.

Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, ''I know why.''


Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

It has changed the way I try and live.

He said,

''People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?'' 

The Six-year-old continued,

''Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.''

Live simply.

Love generously.

Care deeply.

Speak kindly.

Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.

Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure Ecstasy.

Take naps.

Stretch before rising.

Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.

On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.

When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.


Be loyal.

Never pretend to be something you're not.

If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.

When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by, and nuzzle them gently.

ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF EVERY DAY!

_This little girl in the picture has a present for Owen._


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinking of your family and sending lots of prayers for Team Owen August!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto and I are sending Owen lots of positive thoughts and hoping his surgery is successful! 💛 He's so young to have already endured so much but I'm sure it will make him not only physically stronger, but also give him the mental strength to always see the good in life! Go Owen!! 

Here is a picture of my goddaughter that was born on April 1 and was adopted from China by my aunt and uncle when she was a year old. Here she is snuggling with Otto a couple of years ago.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Prayers on the way. 
You have my permission to send the pic to him. I go to my nephews house to get my puppy fix.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter and I send well wishes too!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus and I also wish the best.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes!!! He's been in surgery for 4 hours now, but he went in with a good attitude - below is a picture of him just before he went in.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello CC,
How is our little Human Pup doing?? I just can't stop thinking about our guy Owen. 
I Pray with all my Heart that you have good news for us.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for asking - he's a little trooper! He had a rough night - an allergic reaction to something, so he had the ventilator in all night, but luckily got that out this morning. He's had a great day, his first words when he woke up were monster trucks (his favorite thing), he's had a little apple juice and even got a visit from his baby sister. He's obviously uncomfortable and pretty drugged up, but he's doing better than anyone expected. The next two weeks are critical, let's of opportunities for complications, but right now he's doing great!!

I appreciate all the prayers and well wishes - he's a special little guy! . Here's a picture from today...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

When you get better your uncle and aunt will have to bring you hiking with us.

Get better soon Owen. Bailey and Chloe


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a little Man to endure such trial in his tiny life. But there is nothing like the Heart of a Dog/goD to bring the energy of the
Universe forth. Through our Dogs own instinct, feeling our concerns, they magnify the healing energy focused on Owen.
We Love you Owen August... Come out of this "Strong, Healed,ready to face a Wonderful Life, & Many years ahead!
One day you too may own & LOVE a V...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Owen has a healthy love for dogs - here's his buddy Buster. Owen lives on a mini farm with Buster, their other dog Blue, a few sheep, a lama, and some chickens - maybe some day they can add a V to the mix.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Human pup update: he's doing better than anyone expected at this point! Today he got his cardiac wire out, his pacer wires out and two of his three chest tubes out. He also asked for pizza for dinner and wanted to watch Tom and Jerry cartoons. He's still on lots of pain meds and they've been getting him up every day to sit in a chair - he doesn't love that, but he's powering through.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Owen YOU look Awesome!!!!!!!
What a strong soul for such a Young little Man!!!
TUJ...TUJ...TUJ... We are keeping this trouper in our prayers...
Positive energy to Mom and family too...

Thank you for the update, I can breath now!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to share this picture too - this kid is pretty amazing for having major heart surgery just a few days ago!


----------



## mrrrosswife (May 11, 2013)

What a brave little guy !


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Another update: Owen is pretty amazing! He gets better and better every day. He's out of the ICU and in a semi private room, he's been up and walking twice and the doctors are impressed with his progress. There's even some talk that he might be able to go home next Friday or Saturday if he keeps improving like this. Here are some new pics from today...

Owen and his baby sister


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

GREAT NEWS!!! What a little toughy... He is so impressive at his so young age...
Please tell him that his friends and dog friends on the V forum think he is a very special young man, and we are so proud of him
for holding on to his dear life to get better, and be strong, and become even more healthy than before.

Thanks for keeping us posted and our prayers for complete and speedy recovery continue!

WE are on your side OWEN... Keep up the good work!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He sounds like a fighter. 
Can't wait to see pictures of him having fun at home.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear how well he's doing!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Owen continues to get better every day! All chest tubes are out and he's off the oxygen. His x-rays have been good and bad this week, but it looks like he might be able to come home tomorrow! He's been up a lot the last two days and he's still pretty weak, but he's looking great. This surgery will hopefully last at least 20 years and it's amazing how much it's already helped in just a week. His oxygen levels are so much higher than usual for him - he's actually pink now, where before his lips and finger tips always looked a little blue. I'm just amazed at this little guys strength and positive attitude through all this.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyCash,

Great to hear. One of my daughters works at a Children's Hospital and works with kids all day. The medical treatment that is offered today is so much better than just 5 or 10 years ago. 

We sometimes take for granted how science and technology has given children like Owen a chance for a wonderful and full life.

Made my morning.

Rod


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Rod -

Does your daughter work in the Bay Area? Owen is actually in San Francisco at the children's hospital. 

I agree with you that science and technology are amazing and you do take for granted that things can just be "fixed" - if Owen had been born even 10 years ago, his outlook might be very different. I'm also amazed at people like your daughter that work with these kids every day. They will have amazing days where they help a sick child and then devastating days when they can't. It takes a special person to do that kind of work!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

He's home!! Owen came home last night and I got to see him this afternoon.  he looks fantastic - a little frail, but he's so much happier at home. They have their hands full trying to keep him down, he's not supposed to use his upper body at all - no lifting his own body up with his hands to get up or down from a chair or no picking up anything bigger than a small toy - he's three so he doesn't understand why he can't do these things. They are having trouble getting him to eat and he doesn't like all the medication that he has to take, but even when he was fussing about it, he was so cute. His Mom was giving him some medicine and he didn't like the way it tasted so he was whining and refusing it, but he would turn his head and say "no thank you Mommy, I'm sorry I don't like that". He still has lots of recovery ahead of him, but being home is going to be so much better for his whole family. 

Thanks again for all the well wishes - it's incredible to see how many people from all over have been supporting this little guy!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello CC... You have done a fantastic job of keeping us updated... Thank You... Thank You!!!!
As for Mr. Owen, he looks remarkable... It is amazing the improvement just from the first photos you shard with us.
Thank goodness he is home... now the real healing can begin... 

Remember what "Mary Poppins " says... " A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down"
If it doesn't taste good... put it in a spoonful of Jello... EVERYONE loves Jello!!

'''Grow Strong Mr. Owen August""" we are all on your TEAM!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thought I would give an update on Owen. He had another surgery today to put a stint in his heart and increase his oxygen levels. After four hours and thankfully no complications, he came out doing great! His oxygen level is higher than its ever been and he's giving his typical thumbs up with his quirky smile. Such an amazing little kid and so strong to go through all of this at such a young age!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That sounds awesome. 
I hope he is back home soon, and just gets to be a boy. Leave worries behind, cut up with friends, and not tire as easy.


----------

